# bow tag(s)?



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Since you can get more then one tag for regulare season deer can you get more then one Bow tag???


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

yes all the extra doe tags you can afford.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I didn't think you could use those tags after rifle season ended. Does anybody know for sure on the extra tags?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

you can use the tags all season


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

ok if you can use the extra doe tags for bow hunting can you use your Buck tag too??


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

you can if you shoot it during gun season

buck tag is for gun season which may be taken with bow

extra season doe tags may be taken all season

newbie?????


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

o no im not new to huntin i just never thought about this before and I just thought i would ask i always used my bow tag for bow and gun tag for gun thats all


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I'd actually rather take a buck and tag him with the gun tag during gun season, but I'm not going to risk a 180" buck standing 100 yds away, and I'm sitting there with my bow. but that's just me. I prefer the bow to gun, but love em both too. anyways, ya that's kinda how the rules are lined out, might be able to find more on the NDGF website.

tator


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Here's the book answer for additional tags...

From the G&F site:

17. Additional Concurrent Seasons 
If the Game and Fish Director determines after the regular lottery that an adequate number of licenses remain unissued, additional seasons may be proclaimed for antlerless deer only and they would run concurrently with the regular gun, muzzleloader and bow seasons. Additional concurrent season licenses may be used during any open season provided the unit, sex, and species printed on the license is adhered to. Only weapons legal during the appropriate season timeframe may be used. Youth under age 14 may purchase a first come -first served (concurrent season) deer license and use legal archery equipment to harvest a deer.

http://gf.nd.gov/licenses/deerguide.html


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Thank you


----------

